# LOA Average Hours



## Amity (Aug 2, 2020)

Are average hours still calculated when on LOA?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 2, 2020)

No.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Aug 2, 2020)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> No.


To add on, it will freeze when you go on LOA, and resume calculation when you come off, not counting the time you were on LOA.


----------



## Amity (Aug 2, 2020)

Thanks much!


----------

